# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  4 weeks out! Please critique

## Boa Sorte

Hi guys! How I said befor my english is not the best, so sorry something or if dont understand some sentence please reply to me. now the pics of 4 weeks out, what do you guys think, im 206lbs and plan to compete until 200lbs or less. thanks.

[IMG] http://img2.imageshack.us/i/dsc01331ue.jpg/ [IMG]

----------


## Boa Sorte

[IMG] http://img20.imageshack.us/i/dsc01325xu.jpg/ [IMG]
[IMG] http://img713.imageshack.us/i/dsc01324z.jpg/ [IMG]
[IMG] http://img257.imageshack.us/i/dsc01319vl.jpg/ [IMG]
[IMG] http://img576.imageshack.us/i/dsc01318l.jpg/ [IMG]
[IMG] http://img155.imageshack.us/i/dsc01317g.jpg/ [IMG]
[IMG] http://img534.imageshack.us/i/dsc01316xv.jpg/ [IMG]
[IMG] http://img249.imageshack.us/i/dsc01315gs.jpg/ [IMG]
[IMG] http://img831.imageshack.us/i/dsc01314f.jpg/ [IMG]
[IMG] http://img220.imageshack.us/i/dsc01313pt.jpg/ [IMG]
[IMG] http://img258.imageshack.us/i/dsc01311a.jpg/ [IMG]
[IMG] http://img132.imageshack.us/i/dsc01310b.jpg/ [IMG]
[IMG] http://img20.imageshack.us/i/dsc01307oh.jpg/ IMG]

----------


## bruary17

Sick shoulders, dude! symmetry is on point. Looking gooD!

----------


## Surfstud18

I'd suggest you do some Bi peaking... What's your cardio like at the moment?

----------


## Boa Sorte

i try to improve my biceps always, the pick i know, is my worst muscle, but genetic is genetic, i´ll keep trying to improve it, my aerobic is goingo to 3times per week in empty stomach in the morning for 20 minutes. tks

----------


## papa-g

Hey man you look like you have been working very hard. But I think you need to do some high reps and burn out ur legs to get them as defined as your top half.

Keep up the good work bro..

----------


## bruary17

Do you have synthol in your rear delts?

----------


## bruary17

bump

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> Do you have synthol in your rear delts?


Dumb question...if he used it in his shoulders he wouldn't have lacking bis as he would bring them up with synthol as well...synthol is old news, and i am willing to bet that NO he does NOT use synthol in his delts they look to hard and seperation is to good...perhaps site injections but that's about it...

----------


## Boa Sorte

everying is true xxl, i said in the last topic that i didnt train my shoulders because of the symmetry, my biceps dont get like my shoulders, i need to improve it, so i never took synthol in my shoulders, but i alread thought in take it in my bicpes but i think i can improve a lot before i try that...

----------


## IRON MATT

I think your rite on point bro.looks real nice!! Very good all around .Dont do any of that pre show crazy stuff.You did grate work,now go show it off.

----------


## FireGuy

> I think your rite on point bro.looks real nice!! Very good all around .Dont do any of that pre show crazy stuff.You did grate work,now go show it off.


You realize his show was over nearly a year ago right?

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

Noob

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> I think your rite on point bro.looks real nice!! Very good all around .Dont do any of that pre show crazy stuff.You did grate work,now go show it off.


Sorry Bro but with 4 posts you do not get an opinion here...LMAO! And what do you know about that crazy pre show stuff??? don't knock it until you try it...how about read the feed back on all the people here i have helped peak for shows, for free, and the results they have achived, see how many have been satisfied or blown away by the results of my methods...exactly, you got nothing so pack it up and take it with ya...

----------


## hankdiesel

> I think your rite on point bro.looks real nice!! Very good all around .Dont do any of that pre show crazy stuff.You did grate work,now go show it off.


lmao

----------


## Uritlydythido

Õî÷ó ïîïðèâåòñòâîâàòü óâàæàåìûõ ôîðóì÷àí. 
Ìîå èìÿ Âàíÿ. Íàêîíåö-òî ÿ çàðåãèñòðèðîâàëñÿ íà âàøåì ïîðòàëå. 

Çäåñü íåîáû÷àéíî ìèëî)))) Íàäåþñü, ìû ïîäðóæèìñÿ. 

Çàöåíèòå âèäþõó, ïëèç: îáèòåëü àíóáèñà 59 

*Ñ óâàæåíèåì, Âàíÿ*.

----------

